# SW Michigan Fisheries Mgmt Update



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks for the updates and continued dedication Jay.


----------



## cvdberg13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Exactly what the intentions of my post were about. I live on one of the streams right near a stocking sight and would really like to see how it is done.




limpinglogan said:


> I would l ike to see a stocking take place...sounds cool! I want to see how it is done.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

